# Property, Tala Area For Sale



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi. We have been looking on line at property for sale in the Tala area. 

Are we missing something ?? from the top 4 multi listing sites, I hardly see any change in whats for sale ( villa/bungalow) over a month. 

We are currently not on the island but can come over for a look around, is it better to wait till after the summer season ??

Is there any place owners advertise ??

Thx


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

We recently found a house in Karmares, having been looking in Tala/Kamares/Tsada since last autumn (7 months). Like you, we felt there was very little of quality available and little new on the market month to month. The agents had told us there was a lack of supply, but we were sceptical as it is obviously in their interest to say that. However, we have now concluded they were being honest, and were relieved to find something at last.

We did not use the sites with multiple listings, as we found that agents do not update the status of their properties on those sites. We went direct to the agents' sites, emailed them lists of properties we wanted to see, gave them our criteria, and asked if they had anything else. 

We lined up our appointments and visited Paphos. We then returned home and, a few months later, did the same again. By then the agents will know you and will probably contact you directly with anything of interest, so it will become much easier. Meet as many agents as you can on your first visit, to ensure you cover the whole market.

On the positive side for you, the agents have told us that the market is fairly quiet right now, with few British buyers. (I am only repeating what I have been told. Others may have heard differently.) So, when and if you do find something you like, you should not have to rush around in a frenzy to acquire it.

Look at properties above your preferred price bracket, as you may discover that you can negotiate the price down quite significantly. That is how we found our house. 

I cannot comment on when is the best time of year to look. We could not bear to trudge from house to house in the heat of the summer, so that was not an option for us.

Keep your lines to all the agents open and you will find something eventually. Good luck!


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for a most informative reply, really appreciate that, wish you all the best in your venture there.

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its certainly true that there are fewer British buyers but on the other hand there are many buyers from other countries. In recent years the Russians, Chinese, South Africans, Lebanese and many other nationalities have discovered Cyprus and properties sell fairly quickly compared to 3 or 4 years ago when there was a big slump.

We recently sold our house and it was snapped up within a few days of going on the market by a South African couple.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a selection of flats and houses in Tala that may be of interest:

Tala property at knock down prices

Pete


----------

